# Eheim user opinions...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

50 gallon tank, dimensions: 36x18x18. 

Eheim 2026 Pro II looks really nice to me. I'd like an adjustable flow rate, and easy to prime. It is a little pricey, though! Any feedback? Any other recommendation along the eheim line? I assume all eheims have spray bars, correct? 

I am trying to convince myself it's worth the money differential between an eheim and an xp2. I have an xp1 which I've been happy with. It's not going to go where it has to be totally quiet.


----------



## LuvRainbows (Jan 24, 2005)

*Eheim*

I have the Eheim 2128 Professionel II Thermofilter - I absolutely love it! Mine does not have an adjustable flow rate but does have the easy prime. The model I have is so quiet that I don't even know it's running.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I have the 2128 Professional II Thermofilter as well and give it a healthy thumbs up. The quality is top notch and it's super quiet. I love the fact that there is no heater in the aquarium!



LuvRainbows said:


> I have the Eheim 2128 Professionel II Thermofilter - I absolutely love it! Mine does not have an adjustable flow rate but does have the easy prime. The model I have is so quiet that I don't even know it's running.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I've used the 2028 for a 75 gallon, and it's a great filter. However, I think the self priming and flow measure is a little overrated. The nicest feature IMO is the media baskets. With that being said I definately prefer the classics. I'm running a 2213 on a 29g, 2215 on a 65g, and a 2217 on a 58g. Flow rate can be adjusted with the shut-off valves. Make sure to invest in the filter that will last you. My 2215 is close to 10 years old now and I've never had a maintenance issue. 

However, I've heard nothing but great things about the filstars too.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've added the Eheim Canisters to the APC Reviews section broken down by family type. Please visit the APC Reviews and add your reviews. The more we all do this the better the section will become for all. As always, feel free to PM me with products you want to see added. 

Thanks


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I run a 2217 on my 55 gallon and the 2028 on my 125. They are both great filters, and the only edge the 2028 has is the media baskets which make it much easier for cleaning.


----------

